
Explain crypto to me like I'm a 5 year old - andrewfromx
https://higher.team/
======
jstanley
This is about cryptocurrency, rather than crypto in general.

~~~
andrewfromx
yeah I'm using this
[https://twitter.com/semil/status/892163113159544832](https://twitter.com/semil/status/892163113159544832)
as the basis for the term crypto now meaning cryptocurrency

